# Invidia



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Continuo la serie sui sentimenti/concetti, dopo serietà aperto da Abigail e coraggio da me...parliamo d'invidia.
Se parla spesso qui, ma ovunque.

Primo aspetto. Se ne parla anche per stroncare certi giudizi.
Quando, ad esempio, una donna dice che il tal personaggio famoso non le piace, la risposta più comune è "tutta invidia" ma perché mai dovrei essere invidiosa di Carlà e non di tutte quelle che mi piacciono da Michelle Pfeiffer a Julia Roberts a Giorgia a Shakira?
Perché si crede sempre che una donna sia invidiosa delle altre donne?


Secondo aspetto. In effetti tutti, forse, siamo invidiosi, in senso più o meno acrimonioso.
Io ho invidia di chi ha avuto senza merito l'occasione di incontrare persone di cultura e di respirare un ambiente stimolante per famiglia o caso. Anche se probabilmente nella realtà non sarà tanto stimolante.
Ma è un'invidia del tipo "beato lui/lei". Lo penso anche per periodi storici come il Rinascimento, ad esempio.

Terzo aspetto. Per che cosa pensate di essere invidiati o per cosa credete che lo dovreste essere. E questo aspetto ha molto a che fare con le cose di cui si è orgogliosi o contenti.
In effetti (mi riallaccio a quanto dicevo sopra) credo che dovrebbe essermi invidiato da chi non l'ha vissuto (e sono tanti, ormai), l'aver vissuto un periodo storico estremamente stimolante e in evoluzione.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Continuo la serie sui sentimenti/concetti, dopo serietà aperto da Abigail e coraggio da me...parliamo d'invidia.
> Se parla spesso qui, ma ovunque.
> 
> Primo aspetto. Se ne parla anche per stroncare certi giudizi.
> ...


Ha detto bene il conte. sei una reduce :carneval:

sono sicuro che invidierò quel gran culattone/a che farà 6 al superenalotto. :carneval:
per il resto l'invidia non è un sentimento che mi appartiene. anche per me vale il "beato/a lui/lei"
non credo che nessuno mi invidi. o almeno non me ne sono accorto


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Invidio chi ha avuto piu' culo di me, magari nato in una famiglia interessante (la mia lo e' ma lo dico per dire) che ne so... la figlia di qualche artista famoso... poi magari sarebbe una rottura di scatole pero' l'idea mi sembra fantastica! Paloma Picasso... che culo!

Victoria Beckham perche' ha oltre 100 borse Hermes mi sento di doverla invidiare :racchia:

Pero' e' un'invidia di passaggio, non me ne frega piu' di tanto.

Chi mi invidia sta un po' male sicuramente... ho una situazione normalissima, poco da invidiare veramente.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Ho una bellissima massima di Toto'

Chi pe na mano, chi pe n'ata mano,
ognuno tira ll'acqua al suo mulino.
So  chiste tutte 'e sentimente umane:
'a mmiria, ll'egoismo, 'a falsita'.


a mmiria = L'Invidia


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invidio chi ha avuto piu' culo di me, magari nato in una famiglia interessante (la mia lo e' ma lo dico per dire) che ne so... la figlia di qualche artista famoso... poi magari sarebbe una rottura di scatole pero' l'idea mi sembra fantastica! Paloma Picasso... che culo!
> 
> Victoria Beckham perche' ha oltre 100 borse Hermes mi sento di doverla invidiare :racchia:
> 
> ...



Sapessi quante/i invidieranno anche te, non credere


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

non ho mai sopportato quelli che parlano ad ogni piè sospinto d'invidia .
personalmente preferisco che gli altri stiano bene  perché così è tutto più semplice.
comunque...io speriamo che me la cavo


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2010)

Incredibile ma vero: i peggiori invidiosi che ho incontrato nel mio cammino erano uomini! Ebbene sì. 

L'identikit: Padre di famiglia e possibile mio per età anagrafica, e una concezione del mondo e dei rapporti umani molto sterile (es.: successo e realizzazione personale da ottenere con metodi poco chiari e meritocratici). Molto "traffichino" e intrallazziere.

senza falsa modestia, penso invidiassero la mia facilità nell'arrivare al loro stesso risultato, ma con fiducia nelle proprie forze e buona volontà. E con meno tempo e sputtanamento personale .

Il mio sentimento di invidia (bonaria, questo lo posso dire a voce alta) è rivolto a chi riesce a mantenere self-control anche nelle situazioni più stressanti/dolorose :singleeye:. Io non ci riesco tanto.

ari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Continuo la serie sui sentimenti/concetti, dopo serietà aperto da Abigail e coraggio da me...parliamo d'invidia.
> Se parla spesso qui, ma ovunque.
> 
> *Primo aspetto. Se ne parla anche per stroncare certi giudizi.
> ...


E' vero che credere che una donna sia sempre invidiosa delle altre è un luogo comune, ma è vero anche che ci sono molte donne invidiose, lo si capisce dagli sguardi che lanciano più che dai discorsi.


Io sono stata invidiosa delle donne magre quando ero grassa, anche se non in modo acrimonioso: mi rendevo conto che era una mia responsabilità tornare in forma, non una colpa loro. E anch'io sono stata invidiosa di persone che hanno avuto a disposizione ambenti e incontri stimolanti dal punto di vista sociale e culturale. Sono tuttora invidiosa di chi può viaggiare più volte all'anno, anche per lavoro.

Credo che dovrei essere invidiata per il mio carattere disponibile, per la mia buona disposizione anche verso le persone indisponenti, perchè so ascoltare e perchè sorrido a tutti.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo aspetto. Se ne parla anche per stroncare certi giudizi.
> Quando, ad esempio, una donna dice che il tal personaggio famoso non le piace, la risposta più comune è "tutta invidia" ma perché mai dovrei essere invidiosa di Carlà e non di tutte quelle che mi piacciono da Michelle Pfeiffer a Julia Roberts a Giorgia a Shakira?
> Perché si crede sempre che una donna sia invidiosa delle altre donne?


 Nel caso dei vip, magari perchè quella donna in particolare sembra avere tutto o comunque molto ma molto più di noi: bellezza, fama, soldi, un lavoro facile (nell'immaginario di tutti). Per cui a confronto la normalità sembra essere povertà.
Ecco perchè le si da dell'invidiosa: come puoi non volere o non apprezzare tutto quello che tu non hai?? Come se quello che avessi, sempre a confronto, non fosse abbastanza.
Io comunque invidio Monica Bellucci. Non solo è una gran bella gnocca...ma ha anche un marito affascinantissimo!




> Secondo aspetto. In effetti tutti, forse, siamo invidiosi, in senso più o meno acrimonioso.
> Io ho invidia di chi ha avuto senza merito l'occasione di incontrare persone di cultura e di respirare un ambiente stimolante per famiglia o caso. Anche se probabilmente nella realtà non sarà tanto stimolante.
> Ma è un'invidia del tipo "beato lui/lei". Lo penso anche per periodi storici come il Rinascimento, ad esempio.


 Si anche io, ho molto invidia di chi può frequentare ambienti più stimolanti dei miei.



> Terzo aspetto. Per che cosa pensate di essere invidiati o per cosa credete che lo dovreste essere. E questo aspetto ha molto a che fare con le cose di cui si è orgogliosi o contenti.
> In effetti (mi riallaccio a quanto dicevo sopra) credo che dovrebbe essermi invidiato da chi non l'ha vissuto (e sono tanti, ormai), l'aver vissuto un periodo storico estremamente stimolante e in evoluzione.


Mah non saprei, non credo mi si possa invidiare qualcosa.


----------



## aristocat (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Victoria Beckham perche' *ha oltre 100 borse Hermes *mi sento di doverla invidiare :racchia:


solo? :carneval: pensavo di più :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Mi dà sempre l'idea che l'accusa di essere invidiosi parta sempre da chi la fa.
Ad esempio non invidio assolutamente la popolarità, anzi mi pare un gran rottura di scatole e accettabile solo come effetto collaterale della fama per riconoscimento di meriti. Ma potrebbe essermi attribuita questa invidia a me estranea da qualcuno a cui potrebbe apparire desiderabile.
Ho fatto solo un esempio in linea generale, non riferito a me.
Ma per quanto riguarda l'invidia verso le altre donne potrebbe essere presente se il non gradimento fosse espresso per tutte e non solo per alcune.
In quanto all'invidia mostrata per strada nei confronti di altre donne ...sinceramente non l'ho mai notata. 
Perché mai una dovrebbe invidiare una sconosciuta?


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Invidio moltissimo chi nasce in un posto dove mi piacerebbe vivere e non riesco.

invidio da morire  le magre bastardone che mangiano come truogoli e non metton su un grammo:mexican:

invidio chi ha un talento particolare e riesce a camparci tipo scrittori, pittori, musicisti.

Non credo di suscitare invidie , anche fosse me ne frego-

bel tred!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Invidio moltissimo chi nasce in un posto dove mi piacerebbe vivere e non riesco.
> 
> *invidio da morire le magre bastardone che mangiano come truogoli e non metton su un grammo:mexican:*
> 
> ...


 Brava hai ragione: abbasso Giusy!:incazzato:
Invidio gli intonati...


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Agosto 2010)

Nasconde un forte senso di inferiorità.... è un sentimento che non mi appartiene, nel senso che ogni volta che qualcosa di non tyroppo bello mi è accaduto nelal vita ho pèurtroppo riferimenti andati peggiori per cui mi riconsolo con la storia che se son stata in grado di passare il peggio che sarà mai se fatico ancora un pò... credo che l'invidia nasconda un viscerale e smodato senso di inferiorità... se una persona si sente inferiore (fisicamente, intellettualmente, etc.) anzichè far qualcosa per migliorar se stessa arricchendosi e facendo tesoro dichi gli lavora accanto, vive accanto, passa accanto palesemente meglio dotato/a di caratteristiche che lei/lui non possiede, fa invece prima a rifiutare l'altro versandogli acido addosso affinchè sia manifesto che costui/costei possiede virtù che non gli/le appartengono...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> solo? :carneval: pensavo di più :mexican:


Mi hai fatto ridere con la maschera all'argilla in faccia e per questo verrai segnalata.

Sono stata imprecisa, effettivamente ha 100 Birkin, non so quante Kelly... insomma in toto solo con le Birkin (che non si svalutano mai) ha un patrimonio di oltre due milioni di euro... e io zero...bagassa! :racchia:


----------



## aristocat (28 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ridere con la maschera all'argilla in faccia e per questo verrai segnalata.
> 
> Sono stata imprecisa, effettivamente ha 100 Birkin, non so quante Kelly... insomma in toto solo con le Birkin (che non si svalutano mai) ha un patrimonio di oltre due milioni di euro... e io zero...bagassa! :racchia:


Ah, ora la riconosco la Posh Victoria (quando fa una cosa la fa sempre in grande :mexican ! Poi che non si dica che questa donna non sappia investire


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

Io invidio chi è magra e alta.
Poi chi è colto.


----------



## Giusy (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Brava hai ragione: abbasso Giusy!:incazzato:
> Invidio gli intonati...





amarax ha detto:


> Io invidio chi è magra e alta.
> Poi chi è colto.


AIUTO!!!!!


Seriamente: io invidio chi riesce a dire ciò che pensa nel momento stesso in cui il fatto accade. Io esprimo i miei pensieri a freddo, forse troppo tardi....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Agosto 2010)

Avendo appena consumato la mia ultima confezione di bacon sigh sob invidio chi ha un Waitrose sotto casa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Nasconde un forte senso di inferiorità.... è un sentimento che non mi appartiene, nel senso che ogni volta che qualcosa di non tyroppo bello mi è accaduto nelal vita ho pèurtroppo riferimenti andati peggiori per cui mi riconsolo con la storia che se son stata in grado di passare il peggio che sarà mai se fatico ancora un pò... credo che l'invidia nasconda un viscerale e smodato senso di inferiorità... se una persona si sente inferiore (fisicamente, intellettualmente, etc.) anzichè far qualcosa per migliorar se stessa arricchendosi e facendo tesoro di chi gli lavora accanto, vive accanto, passa accanto palesemente meglio dotato/a di caratteristiche che lei/lui non possiede, fa invece prima a rifiutare l'altro versandogli acido addosso affinchè sia manifesto che costui/costei possiede virtù che non gli/le appartengono...


Distinguiamo però tra invidia nera e invidia bianca, come per le bugie.
Io chiamo invidia anche l'ammirazione per qualcosa che non hai e che non potrai mai avere per natura e sta vicino all'ammirazione. Quindi invidiare un buon metabolismo (però in condizioni estreme, che per fortuna o con fortuna non affronteremo mai sopravviverei io ...tiè), o la grazia naturale di chi sa ballare o la voce di Mina o Barbra. In questo non c'è malevolenza. L'invidia bianca, come la intendo io, è connaturata all'ammirazione. Chi guardando un'opera d'arte non ha, in quel senso, invidiato chi è stato in grado di produrla?
Tu parli di invidia nera.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2010)

per me non c'è bianco o nero; 
abbiamo una lingua che soddisfa ampiamente le sfumature e distingue con chiarezza : ammirazione ha un 'accezione positiva e vale per le cose che questo dipingono.
la bugia che si racconta a fin di bene rimane una non verità , cambia solo il motivo per il quale si mente.


ho detto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non c'è bianco o nero;
> abbiamo una lingua che soddisfa ampiamente le sfumature e distingue con chiarezza : ammirazione ha un 'accezione positiva e vale per le cose che questo dipingono.
> la bugia che si racconta a fin di bene rimane una non verità , cambia solo il motivo per il quale si mente.
> 
> ...


Ma c'è una gradualità (apro un thread sulla bugia? ...no meglio di no) espresso da sfumature da bugia (più infantile) a menzogna e inganno.
Ammirazione più dispiacere per non essere in grado è 
 quel che io chiamo invidia bianca.
Posso ammirare anche senza desiderare di essere... come quando guardo Robert Redford, Pelè o Yuri Chechi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2010)

In questo momento invidio quelli che non devono fare i conti per arrivare a fine mese. Non quelli ricchissimi ma semplicemente quelli che vedono un vestito (banalità) e lo possono provare senza guardare il cartellino del prezzo...

Penso di essere invidiata, spesso mi viene detto, ma di un'invidia bianca (come la definisce PErsa) per il mio carattere. Sono sempre allegra raramente litigo (non nel senso di discutere), sono molto autoironica....

Posso andare lievemente OT?
Mi dispiace un pochino leggere o sentire spesso (non solo qui) dell'invidia per le donne magre.
Ecco questa proprio non ce l'ho e vi assicuro che sono tra quelle che dovrebbero averla...:mexican:
Ma forse bisognerebbe aprire un altro tread


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> In questo momento invidio quelli che non devono fare i conti per arrivare a fine mese. Non quelli ricchissimi ma semplicemente quelli che vedono un vestito (banalità) e lo possono provare senza guardare il cartellino del prezzo...
> 
> Penso di essere invidiata, spesso mi viene detto, ma di un'invidia bianca (come la definisce PErsa) per il mio carattere. Sono sempre allegra raramente litigo (non nel senso di discutere), sono molto autoironica....
> 
> ...


E' invidia per chi mentre fa la spesa o prima di mangiare non deve guardare ..il cartellino delle calorie...


----------



## aristocat (28 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non c'è bianco o nero;
> abbiamo una lingua che soddisfa ampiamente le sfumature e distingue con chiarezza : ammirazione ha un 'accezione positiva e vale per le cose che questo dipingono.
> la bugia che si racconta a fin di bene rimane una non verità , cambia solo il motivo per il quale si mente.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' invidia per chi mentre fa la spesa o prima di mangiare non deve guardare ..il cartellino delle calorie...


In effetti hai ragione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione...


 :up:

Invidia economica non ne ho mai avuta.
Anche in questo sono stata fortunata sono stata con pochissimo e con parecchio e, benché sia ovviamente migliore la seconda situazione, non è poi così diverso, contano di più altre cose.
Naturalmente non mi riferisco all'indigenza che mi fa paura.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Invidia economica non ne ho mai avuta.
> Anche in questo sono stata fortunata sono stata con pochissimo e con parecchio e, benché sia ovviamente migliore la seconda situazione, non è poi così diverso, *contano di più altre cose.*
> Naturalmente non mi riferisco all'indigenza che mi fa paura.


Assolutamente vero, ma sai quando è un po' che tiri la cinghia e vedi intorno a te gente che proprio non ha problemi, allora pensi "Porca vacca potessi anch'io ogni tanto...."
Ma poi ti accorgi che i problemi seri sono altri. Inutile aggiungere che ultimamente ne sono ancora più consapevole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero, ma sai quando è un po' che tiri la cinghia e vedi intorno a te gente che proprio non ha problemi, allora pensi "Porca vacca potessi anch'io ogni tanto...."
> Ma poi ti accorgi che i problemi seri sono altri. Inutile aggiungere che ultimamente ne sono ancora più consapevole.


 Certo che è meglio avere soldi che non averne.
Dicevo che non ho mai guardato chi stava meglio, c'è sempre.


----------



## geisha (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Continuo la serie sui sentimenti/concetti, dopo serietà aperto da Abigail e coraggio da me...parliamo d'invidia.
> Se parla spesso qui, ma ovunque.
> 
> Primo aspetto. Se ne parla anche per stroncare certi giudizi.
> ...


l'invidia...... che brutta bestia.
posso solo dire questo di regola, salvo qualche battuta leggera di amiche, non sono mai stata accusata di provarla. è un sentimento a me estraneo. se qualcuno ha una dote in piu' rispetto a me posso solo dire beato lui ma finisce tutto qui.
per contro sono sempre stata oggetto di invidia, cosa che peraltro non comprendo, del resto ho una vita direi nella norma, non sono una donna bellissima, ho i miei difetti e le mie grandi lacune, di estrazione sociale normale e di cultura media. eppure c'è, un amico tempo fa mi ha detto del resto te sei una che si fa la sua vita, sei poco incline al chiaccericcio, ti classificano come snob e pertanto sei oggetto di invidia e malignità.
grazie dico io, io ne farei a meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> l'invidia...... che brutta bestia.
> posso solo dire questo di regola, salvo qualche battuta leggera di amiche, non sono mai stata accusata di provarla. è un sentimento a me estraneo. se qualcuno ha una dote in piu' rispetto a me posso solo dire beato lui ma finisce tutto qui.
> per contro sono sempre stata oggetto di invidia, cosa che peraltro non comprendo, del resto ho una vita direi nella norma, non sono una donna bellissima, ho i miei difetti e le mie grandi lacune, di estrazione sociale normale e di cultura media. eppure c'è, un amico tempo fa mi ha detto del resto te sei una che si fa la sua vita, sei poco incline al chiaccericcio, ti classificano come snob e pertanto sei oggetto di invidia e malignità.
> grazie dico io, io ne farei a meno.


Poi è sempre da vedere...che sia vero.
Generalmente è invidiato chi non pare invidioso, però :mrgreen:


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> l'invidia...... che brutta bestia.
> ........, un amico tempo fa mi ha detto del resto te sei una che si fa la sua vita, sei poco incline al chiaccericcio, ti classificano come snob e pertanto sei oggetto di invidia e malignità.
> grazie dico io, io ne farei a meno.


L'invidia per chi è libero nel pensiero e nell'agire...è la peggiore e la più frequente, specie in chi, in fondo altro non vorrebbe che essere al tuo posto e non ha certo i mezzi e/o l'intelligenza per poterci essere...e quindi cerca di abbassare la tua immagine al suo livello...confermando solo il proprio..:sonar:


----------



## geisha (29 Agosto 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'invidia per chi è libero nel pensiero e nell'agire...è la peggiore e la più frequente, specie in chi, in fondo altro non vorrebbe che essere al tuo posto e non ha certo i mezzi e/o l'intelligenza per poterci essere...e quindi cerca di abbassare la tua immagine al suo livello...confermando solo il proprio..:sonar:


infatti problema loro mica mio.......


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi è sempre da vedere...che sia vero.
> Generalmente è invidiato chi non pare invidioso, però :mrgreen:



dici persa?

secondo me quando un uomo dice ad una donna che questa è invidiata ci sono meno probabilità che questi menta.

pensaci un po'...

un uomo, solitamente, essendo osservatore esterno in queste dinamiche al femminile, ste robe le coglie con maggiore ogggettività, anche perchè lui non si sente in competizione come invece potrebbe sentirsi una donna.

Geisha che ne pensi anche tu ?


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

ammirazione, quella si...ne provo e ne ho provata tanto in coloro che riescono ad essere disciplinati.

nella realizzazionedi qualsiasi cosa tu voglia fare se non ti leghi con determinazione all'obbiettivo non vai da nessuna parte. puoi avere i talenti che vuoi il risultato sarà sempre modesto.


è anche vero che in coloro che osservo questa "disciplina" vedoanche aspetti che mi lasciano un po' perplessa...nel senso che mettere se stessi al centro della propria vita sempre e cominque ...beh...è  una roba che non mi appartiene naturalmente, quindi non potrei sforzarmi ad essere quella che non sono.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dici persa?
> 
> *secondo me quando un uomo dice ad una donna che questa è invidiata ci sono meno probabilità che questi menta.*
> 
> ...


Ah non lo so eh... comunque non credo siano solo dinamiche al femminile... anche gli uomini sono invidiosi.

Non credo sempre a queste affermazioni perche' mi sanno di leccata di culo il piu' delle volte... poi non mi piacciono i complimenti in relazione ad altri... nel senso " tu sei cosi' e gli altri no, questo porta invidia" mi lasciano sempre un po' perplessa, non mi piace chi fa confronti di questo tipo... lo so sono pesante:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Non credo che nessuna lingua abbia parole e definizioni sufficienti per esprimere la vasta scala di intensita' dei sentimenti.

Provo ammirazione per il talento... non provo ammirazione per le borse di Posh, eppure quello che provo e' ben lontano dall'invidia cattiva che corrode... certo e' invidia ma ci dormo tranquillamente la notte e dire il vero non e' che me ne freghi troppo.

Stesso vale per Paloma Picasso... ammiro il padre, lei la posso invidiare perche' ha respirato quell'aria crescendo fin da bambina in un determinato ambiente... ma l'invidia non mi fa desiderare di essere lei, anche qui me ne cala tanto quanto, son ben felice del mio di padre... ma sempre la parola invidia devo usare.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah non lo so eh... comunque non credo siano solo dinamiche al femminile... anche gli uomini sono invidiosi.
> 
> Non credo sempre a queste affermazioni perche' mi sanno di leccata di culo il piu' delle volte... poi non mi piacciono i complimenti in relazione ad altri... nel senso " tu sei cosi' e gli altri no, questo porta invidia" mi lasciano sempre un po' perplessa, non mi piace chi fa confronti di questo tipo... lo so sono pesante:carneval:


n

osservazioni ciuste iena, hai ragione, spesso  lo sono leccate,  come lo sono anche i complimeti in relazioni ad altre...


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

ma lo sai che prima mentre correvo pensavo a te e paloma?

e anche alle scarpe da mille euro se diventiamo ricchissime  , e quelle che ci regaleremmo..e alle gallerie d'arte che aprirei se vincessi un botto..insomma a un sacco di robe che fanno bene al cuuuuuuorrrre:canna:


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Invidio determinati caratteri, quello si.
Quelli che non perdono troppo spesso il controllo, quelli che riescono sempre a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e ,infine, quelli che vanno come un panzer quando prendono una decisione . Si, io sono un'indecisa temenda.
MA non è invidia, è ammirazione.
Invece quelli che non ingrassano pur mangiando tanto si, quella invece è invidia purissima:racchia:
i soldi non li nvidio invece. Zero.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Invidio determinati caratteri, quello si.
> Quelli che non perdono troppo spesso il controllo, quelli che riescono sempre a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno e ,infine, quelli che vanno come un panzer quando prendono una decisione . Si, io sono un'indecisa temenda.
> MA non è invidia, è ammirazione.
> Invece quelli che non ingrassano pur mangiando tanto si, quella invece è invidia purissima:racchia:
> i soldi non li nvidio invece. Zero.



si. l'hai espresso bene, che poi non è invidia, è rodimento con te stesso perchè non riesci ad essere x ma sei y....


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si. l'hai espresso bene, che poi non è invidia, è rodimento con te stesso perchè non riesci ad essere x ma sei y....


esatto micè


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma lo sai che prima mentre correvo pensavo a te e paloma?
> 
> *e anche alle scarpe da mille euro se diventiamo ricchissime  , e quelle che ci regaleremmo*..e alle gallerie d'arte che aprirei se vincessi un botto..insomma a un sacco di robe che fanno bene al cuuuuuuorrrre:canna:


E a una casa immensa per sistemarle tutte per benino... almeno nel mio caso lo spazio e' necessario... :carneval:

Pensieri malsani di una domenica mattina :canna:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Ma chi vive al sole con una temperatura media tra i 20 e i 27 gradi tutto l'anno non li invidiamo? 

Io poco eh :racchia:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' invidia per chi mentre fa la spesa o prima di mangiare non deve guardare ..il cartellino delle calorie...


 Non solo. E' anche invidia per chi può entrare in un qualunque negozio di abbigliamento/intimo/scarpe e non aver problemi ad acquistare qualcosa...


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi vive al sole con una temperatura media tra i 20 e i 27 gradi tutto l'anno non li invidiamo?
> 
> Io poco eh :racchia:



non parlare di clima che impreco tutti i giorni.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non solo. E' anche invidia per chi può entrare in un qualunque negozio di abbigliamento/intimo/scarpe e non aver problemi ad acquistare qualcosa...


e vogliamo parlarne di coloro che guadagnano il triplo avendo la stessa professionalità?:incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e vogliamo parlarne di coloro che guadagnano il triplo avendo la stessa professionalità?:incazzato:


 :unhappy: :unhappy:
Eh si...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e vogliamo parlarne di coloro che guadagnano il triplo avendo la stessa professionalità?:incazzato:


Quoto assolutamente. Se fai un giro in azienda da noi resti così


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

che racchie invidiose che siete:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che racchie invidiose che siete:carneval::carneval:


 Ah..siamo pure racchie ora? :blank:


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah..siamo pure racchie ora? :blank:


dimentico che sei nuova, qui dentro racchie è un amorevole e amichevole complimento


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> dimentico che sei nuova, qui dentro racchie è un amorevole e amichevole complimento


:rotfl:
Lo avevo capito eh...
Speravo di fare leva su quale senso di colpa, così mi rispermiavo l'invidiosa...


PS Ma non lo cambi più l'avatar?


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Lo avevo capito eh...
> Speravo di fare leva su quale senso di colpa, così mi rispermiavo l'invidiosa...
> 
> ...


voilà


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dici persa?
> 
> secondo me quando un uomo dice ad una donna che questa è invidiata ci sono meno probabilità che questi menta.
> 
> ...


Tutte le volte che ho sentito un uomo dire una cosa del genere era una fesseria.
Anche perché gli uomini ragionano da uomini e pensano che le donne invidino sempre quel che piace a loro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah non lo so eh... comunque non credo siano solo dinamiche al femminile... anche gli uomini sono invidiosi.
> 
> *Non credo sempre a queste affermazioni perche' mi sanno di leccata di culo il piu' delle volte... poi non mi piacciono i complimenti in relazione ad altri... nel senso " tu sei cosi' e gli altri no, questo porta invidia" mi lasciano sempre un po' perplessa, non mi piace chi fa confronti di questo tipo...* lo so sono pesante:carneval:


 :up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> l'invidia...... che brutta bestia.
> posso solo dire questo di regola, salvo qualche battuta leggera di amiche, non sono mai stata accusata di provarla. è un sentimento a me estraneo. se qualcuno ha una dote in piu' rispetto a me posso solo dire beato lui ma finisce tutto qui.
> per contro *sono sempre stata oggetto di invidia, c*osa che peraltro non comprendo, del resto ho una vita direi nella norma, non sono una donna bellissima, ho i miei difetti e le mie grandi lacune, di estrazione sociale normale e di cultura media. eppure c'è, un amico tempo fa mi ha detto del resto te sei una che si fa la sua vita, sei poco incline al chiaccericcio, ti classificano come snob e pertanto sei oggetto di invidia e malignità.
> grazie dico io, io ne farei a meno.


di norma se non si concepisce l'invidia non la si riconosce nemmeno negli altri.
e viceversa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non solo. E' anche invidia per chi può entrare in un qualunque negozio di abbigliamento/intimo/scarpe e non aver problemi ad acquistare qualcosa...


 Non ha problemi ad acquistare alcune cose, ma ne ha ad acquistarne altre.
Non è che chi è magra stia bene con tutto. Può sembrarlo al fine di una sfilata, ma non nella realtà quando si deve valorizzare se stesse.
Io, modestamente, ho avuto tante taglie diverse e l'ho provato su di me, l'ho visto anche su altre.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> di norma se non si concepisce l'invidia non la si riconosce nemmeno negli altri.
> e viceversa


quoto la racchia


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto la racchia



io pure, ma mi fai venire le vertigini!


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutte le volte che ho sentito un uomo dire una cosa del genere era una fesseria.
> Anche perché gli uomini ragionano da uomini e pensano che le donne invidino sempre quel che piace a loro.



è vero, ma ci sono omeni che ragionano da donnole:mexican:


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Continuo la serie sui sentimenti/concetti, dopo serietà aperto da Abigail e coraggio da me...parliamo d'invidia.
> Se parla spesso qui, ma ovunque.
> 
> Primo aspetto. Se ne parla anche per stroncare certi giudizi.
> ...


Ho sempre creduto fosse una battuta, anche prchè l'ho sentita rivolta sia verso uomini in rerlazione ai soldi o all'avvenenza della propria lei o ad altro) come a donne (per la ricchezza del proprio uomo o per la fisicità).
Non ho mai sentito nessuno che dicesse "Ah, non ti piace l'acconciatura della Montalcini? E' tutta invidia!". Il fatto che il "tutta invidia" sia tirato fuori solo per scemenze mi ha sempre indotto a pensare che fosse una battuta.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo aspetto. In effetti tutti, forse, siamo invidiosi, in senso più o meno acrimonioso.
> Io ho invidia di chi ha avuto senza merito l'occasione di incontrare persone di cultura e di respirare un ambiente stimolante per famiglia o caso. Anche se probabilmente nella realtà non sarà tanto stimolante.
> Ma è un'invidia del tipo "beato lui/lei". Lo penso anche per periodi storici come il Rinascimento, ad esempio. In generale


Più che altro ho pensato "Ah, sarebbe stato bello!" e mi son messa a fantasticare cercando di "immedesimarmi" (senza acrimonia) con piacere e serenità.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Terzo aspetto. Per che cosa pensate di essere invidiati o per cosa credete che lo dovreste essere. E questo aspetto ha molto a che fare con le cose di cui si è orgogliosi o contenti.
> In effetti (mi riallaccio a quanto dicevo sopra) credo che dovrebbe essermi invidiato da chi non l'ha vissuto (e sono tanti, ormai), l'aver vissuto un periodo storico estremamente stimolante e in evoluzione.


So di aver suscitato l'invidia (per fatti lavorativi) di una persona (uomo) che in teoria mi era molto cara e questo mi ha ferita (soprattutto perchè non capivo che si trattava di invidia). In generale, penso di non essere invidiata per nessuna cosa, ma siccome tendo a non  considerare mai ciò che mi è alieno, come in questo caso l'invidia, non credo di riuscire a rispondere.

Quello che so di aver provato è rabbia per l'ingiustizia di alcune "posizioni"; mi arrabbio quando si raggiungono risultati "senza merito".


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è vero, ma ci sono omeni che ragionano da donnole:mexican:


E omeni che dicendo quelle cose sperano di farsi un giro tra le mutande and excuse me french


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E omeni che dicendo quelle cose sperano di farsi un giro tra le mutande and excuse me french


quoto pure quest'altra racchia


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E omeni che dicendo quelle cose sperano di farsi un giro tra le mutande and excuse me french



Quoto !!!


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto pure quest'altra racchia



Mi hai anticipato        :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ha problemi ad acquistare alcune cose, ma ne ha ad acquistarne altre.
> *Non è che chi è magra stia bene con tutto.* Può sembrarlo al fine di una sfilata, ma non nella realtà quando si deve valorizzare se stesse.
> Io, modestamente, ho avuto tante taglie diverse e l'ho provato su di me, l'ho visto anche su altre.


Non ne facevo un discorso di indossare bene uno cosa o un'altra.
Certo è che chi è magra può tranquillamente andare a fare una passeggiata in centro, vedere un bel capo in vetrina, entrare nel negozio e chiedere almeno di provarlo..senza problemi o imbarazzo.
Al limite il capo provato non le dona, non le veste come vorrebbe...ma non ha mica il problema che non le entra o che la commessa la guardi come un'aliena per aver chiesto una taglia che non esiste!:unhappy:
Ovviamente parlo di casi diciamo medi: escludo gli obesi (non so come definirli/e, quelli/e delle taglie calibrate insomma) e gli anoressici (quelli/e delle taglie 38, 36, per farvi capire).


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ne facevo un discorso di indossare bene uno cosa o un'altra.
> Certo è che chi è magra può tranquillamente andare a fare una passeggiata in centro, vedere un bel capo in vetrina, entrare nel negozio e chiedere almeno di provarlo..senza problemi o imbarazzo.
> Al limite il capo provato non le dona, non le veste come vorrebbe...ma non ha mica il problema che non le entra o che la commessa la guardi come un'aliena per aver chiesto una taglia che non esiste!:unhappy:
> Ovviamente parlo di casi diciamo medi: escludo gli obesi (non so come definirli/e, quelli/e delle taglie calibrate insomma) e gli anoressici (quelli/e delle taglie 38, 36, per farvi capire).


Giusto per capire il meccanismo dell'invidia...se altri possono provare abiti in scioltezza e tu no, invece che "prendertela un po' con te" (perchè mangi un po' troppo o perchè dovresti ingrassare) provi "invidia" per chi questo problemino non lo ha? Che strana l'invidia...io tendo a guardare a me piuttosto che agli altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ne facevo un discorso di indossare bene uno cosa o un'altra.
> Certo è che chi è magra può tranquillamente andare a fare una passeggiata in centro, vedere un bel capo in vetrina, entrare nel negozio e chiedere almeno di provarlo..senza problemi o imbarazzo.
> Al limite il capo provato non le dona, non le veste come vorrebbe...ma non ha mica il problema che non le entra o che la commessa la guardi come un'aliena per aver chiesto una taglia che non esiste!:unhappy:
> Ovviamente parlo di casi diciamo medi: escludo gli obesi (non so come definirli/e, quelli/e delle taglie calibrate insomma) e gli anoressici (quelli/e delle taglie 38, 36, per farvi capire).


Ieri mia figlia non ha trovato la sua taglia. E' magra, ma non certo anoressica. Succede.
Succede anche a me se hanno taglie piccole o ..."unica":rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ieri mia figlia non ha trovato la sua taglia. E' magra, ma non certo anoressica. Succede.
> Succede anche a me se hanno taglie piccole o ..."unica":rotfl:


 Una cosa è non trovare la taglia: se finisce pazienza...
Una cosa è non trovarla perchè non la fanno.
E' diverso.



perdutamente ha detto:


> Giusto per capire il meccanismo dell'invidia...se altri possono provare abiti in scioltezza e tu no, invece che *"prendertela un po' con te" (perchè mangi un po' troppo o perchè dovresti ingrassare)* provi "invidia" per chi questo problemino non lo ha? Che strana l'invidia...io tendo a guardare a me piuttosto che agli altri.


 Ho sottolineato di aver escluso i casi limite. Non ho parlato di chi ha un problema col cibo (e che quindi dovrebbe guardasi dentro).
C'è chi di costituzione particolare...e non arriverà mai ad una taglia, diciamo "usuale". Come la mettiamo?
Io ho un'amica che ha un seno enorme: beh deve farsi fare le camicie su misura (che siano fatte secondo la forma del seno e spendendo parecchio), perchè le classiche camicie che si trovano nei negozi non le si abbottonano al seno (a meno che non decida di prendere le calicie di taglie calbrate). Quindi si..lei invidia chi ha un corpo più armonioso del suo e può permettersi di entrare in un negozio qualsiasi.


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Una cosa è non trovare la taglia: se finisce pazienza...
> Una cosa è non trovarla perchè non la fanno.
> E' diverso.
> 
> ...


Ok, di seno enorme non ne so nulla; alcuni abiti però mi stanno male per il motivo opposto ma lo stesso non mi viene di sentire invidia...se il problema è "strutturale" e non di eccesso/carenza di cibo, mi vien da dire semplicemente "pazienza".
Ripeto, forse non sono incline all'invidia, e quindi non riesco a comprendere chi la prova, tutto qui.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Ok, di seno enorme non ne so nulla; *alcuni abiti però mi stanno male per il motivo opposto ma lo stesso non mi viene di sentire invidia.*..se il problema è "strutturale" e non di eccesso/carenza di cibo, mi vien da dire semplicemente "pazienza".
> Ripeto, forse non sono incline all'invidia, e quindi non riesco a comprendere chi la prova, tutto qui.


Che alcuni abiti non stiano bene, ok..pazienza...
Tu entri in un negozio, un abito non ti sta bene, due...magari tutti, ma su 10 capi che puoi provare...un qualcosa che ti calzi/vesta/entri lo trovi!
Una cosa è che un capo ti stia male, un'altra è che non ti entri proprio perchè la taglia non è "conforme" o non la fanno proprio.
Ma quando giri, non dico uno, due, ma 20 negozi per trovare una schifosissima maglia/camicia che ti entri (e non dico che ti stia bene...ma che ti entri), ti vien da pensare:"beata a chi si poteva fermare al primo negozio".:condom:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Mi sento d'invidiare anche chi ha gusti piu' semplici dei miei... che invidiosa che sono :racchia:


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che alcuni abiti non stiano bene, ok..pazienza...
> Tu entri in un negozio, un abito non ti sta bene, due...magari tutti, ma su 10 capi che puoi provare...un qualcosa che ti calzi/vesta/entri lo trovi!
> Una cosa è che un capo ti stia male, un'altra è che non ti entri proprio perchè la taglia non è "conforme" o non la fanno proprio.
> Ma quando giri, non dico uno, due, ma 20 negozi per trovare una schifosissima maglia/camicia che ti entri (e non dico che ti stia bene...ma che ti entri), ti vien da pensare:"beata a chi si poteva fermare al primo negozio".:condom:


In questi casi io penso "che pizza avere questo corpo disarmonico" ma di pensare "beata l'altra", proprio non mi viene; però, hai ragone, è un atteggiamento molto comune.
Mi viene in mente la pubblicità della vigorsol dove lei cicciottella era  sulla spiaggia e dopo che lei aveva mangiato una vigorsol tutti  diventavano cicciottelli...
Nei miei difetti vedo i miei difetti e dove non siano fisici/strutturali cerco di migliorarli. La mia è solo una prospettiva diversa, credo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sento d'invidiare anche chi ha gusti piu' semplici dei miei... che invidiosa che sono :racchia:


 Non me lo dica, signora mia!
Non chiederei indirizzi... :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> In questi casi io penso "che pizza avere questo corpo disarmonico" ma di pensare "beata l'altra", proprio non mi viene; però, hai ragone, *è un atteggiamento molto comune*.
> Mi viene in mente la pubblicità della vigorsol dove lei cicciottella era sulla spiaggia e dopo che lei aveva mangiato una vigorsol tutti diventavano cicciottelli...
> Nei miei difetti vedo i miei difetti e dove non siano fisici/strutturali cerco di migliorarli. La mia è solo una prospettiva diversa, credo.


 Sicuro...
Ma vedi l'invidia è proprio questa: il pensare alle fortune altrui e non concentrarsi sulle sfortune proprie, in un certo senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sicuro...
> Ma vedi l'invidia è proprio questa: il pensare alle fortune altrui e non concentrarsi sulle sfortune proprie, in un certo senso.


 E' l'opposto di mal comune mezzo gaudio.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' l'opposto di mal comune mezzo gaudio.


Ecco, chiaro, tondo e in sintesi...:condom:


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Ma non concentrarsi su se stessi e dire che gli altri sono "beati" è solo deresponsabilizzante e dove le nostre manchevolezze siano eliminabili è anche poco fruttuoso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

*"*



perdutamente ha detto:


> Ma non concentrarsi su se stessi e dire che gli altri sono "beati" è solo deresponsabilizzante e dove le nostre manchevolezze siano eliminabili è anche poco fruttuoso.


 Beh, ma si può dire anche "beata lei che è giovane!" ...dove stanno le manchevolezze?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh, ma si può dire anche "beata lei che è giovane!" ...*dove stanno le manchevolezze*?


Botox?


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh, ma si può dire anche "beata lei che è giovane!" ...dove stanno le manchevolezze?


Appunto, non sempre ci sono manchevolezze, alle volte sì però.
Se io dicessi "beata la marcuzzi che è magra", starei ignorando una mia manchevolezza.
Se dicessi "beato tizio perchè ha venti anni", certo non si potrebbe parlare di manchevolezze. Alle volte vorrei essere più giovane, ma IO vorrei esserlo e non mi viene proprio di ritenere beato chi lo è.
Ora reputo una fortuna avere 20 anni quindi i miei 32 anni mi hanno insegnato qualche cosa e sono più ricca...a 20 anni non mi importava di averli.
E' contorto...forse non lo so spiegare. L'invidia confonde, questo mi pare chiaro.


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Botox?


La beatitudine della gioventù sta nella freschezza della mente o nel turgore delle labbra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Appunto, non sempre ci sono manchevolezze, alle volte sì però.
> Se io dicessi "beata la marcuzzi che è magra", starei ignorando una mia manchevolezza.
> Se dicessi "beato tizio perchè ha venti anni", certo non si potrebbe parlare di manchevolezze. Alle volte vorrei essere più giovane, ma IO vorrei esserlo e non mi viene proprio di ritenere beato chi lo è.
> Ora reputo una fortuna avere 20 anni quindi i miei 32 anni mi hanno insegnato qualche cosa e sono più ricca...a 20 anni non mi importava di averli.
> E' contorto...forse non lo so spiegare. L'invidia confonde, questo mi pare chiaro.


 La marcuzzi è senz'altro una "beata lei" perché mangerà il triplo di me.
Capirai se una a 30anni dice "beata lei" a una di 20 ha qualche problema ...aspetta di essere oltre i 50...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> La beatitudine della gioventù sta nella freschezza della mente o nel turgore delle labbra?


 La beatitudine sta nell'essere fresca di corpo e di mente e di avere tutte le possibilità che nell'immaginario escludono le brutte capitate a noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> La beatitudine della gioventù sta nella freschezza della mente o nel turgore delle labbra?





Lettrice ha detto:


> Botox?


 Se funzionasse... ma son meglio le rughe... :unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La beatitudine sta nell'essere fresca di corpo e di mente e di avere tutte le possibilità che nell'immaginario escludono le brutte capitate a noi.


Esatto, volevo darti dei punti (che se non ho capito male esiste un sistema a punti...) ma non ci sono riuscita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Esatto, volevo darti dei punti (che se non ho capito male esiste un sistema a punti...) ma non ci sono riuscita


 Devi clickare in alto a destra del post dove c'è un v e una x. Se approvi non è obbligatorio spiegare il perché. Se disapprovi devi obbligatoriamente digitare qualcosa.


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Devi clickare in alto a destra del post dove c'è un v e una x. Se approvi non è obbligatorio spiegare il perché. Se disapprovi devi obbligatoriamente digitare qualcosa.


Comunque anche a 30 e passa anni si sente che i 20 non ci sono più (si sente fortissimamente)

OT
Mi dice che devo dare reputazione in giro, ma io non l'ho mai data (avrò cliccato inavvertitamente?).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Comunque anche a 30 e passa anni si sente che i 20 non ci sono più (si sente fortissimamente)
> 
> OT
> Mi dice che devo dare reputazione in giro, ma io non l'ho mai data (avrò cliccato inavvertitamente?).


Ma a 30 non rimpiangevo i venti e neppure a quaranta. Dopo un pochetto sì.
Ma ...hai visto "Peggy Sue si è sposata?" film fantastico!


Dovrebbe uscire quella scritta se l'hai già data nelle 24h allo stesso utente.
Almeno è quel che ho capito dal regolamento.


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe uscire quella scritta se l'hai già data nelle 24h allo stesso utente.
> Almeno è quel che ho capito dal regolamento.


Caspita 24 ore? Vabbè...comunque grazie della spiegazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Quello Che Non Ho 
Quello che non ho è una camicia bianca 
quello che non ho è un segreto in banca 
quello che non ho sono le tue pistole 
per conquistarmi il cielo per guadagnarmi il sole. 

Quello che non ho è di farla franca 
*quello che non ho è quel che non mi manca* 
quello che non ho sono le tue parole 
per guadagnarmi il cielo per conquistarmi il sole. 

Quello che non ho è un orologio avanti 
per correre più in fretta e avervi più distanti 
quello che non ho è un treno arrugginito 
che mi riporti indietro da dove sono partito. 

Quello che non ho sono i tuoi denti d'oro 
quello che non ho è un pranzo di lavoro 
quello che non ho è questa prateria 
per correre più forte della malinconia. 

Quello che non ho sono le mani in pasta 
quello che non ho è un indirizzo in tasca 
quello che non ho sei tu dalla mia parte 
quello che non ho è di fregarti a carte. 

Quello che non ho è una camicia bianca 
quello che non ho è di farla franca 
quello che non ho sono le sue pistole 
per conquistarmi il cielo per guadagnarmi il sole. 

Quello che non ho... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2zwXZ1C6g0


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Botox?



ho sputato il ghicciolo racchia di una racchia


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Giusto per capire il meccanismo dell'invidia...se altri possono provare abiti in scioltezza e tu no, invece che "prendertela un po' con te" (perchè mangi un po' troppo o perchè dovresti ingrassare) provi "invidia" per chi questo problemino non lo ha? *Che strana l'invidia...io tendo a guardare a me piuttosto che agli altri.*


 Oh siggnur!!!si scherzava eh??:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Botox?


:carneval: a 'sorreta!
piuttosto che ricorrere al botox mi faccio impagliare (che poi in fondo è la stessa cosa)


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho sputato il ghicciolo racchia di una racchia


Ben ti sta che qui fa un freddo della malora! 
Poi son giorni che piove _cats and dogs_:unhappy:

Che sfavamento


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ben ti sta che qui fa un freddo della malora!
> Poi son giorni che piove _cats and dogs_:unhappy:
> 
> Che sfavamento


io t'invidio per il fresco. sei contenta?:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval: a 'sorreta!
> piuttosto che ricorrere al botox mi faccio impagliare (che poi in fondo è la stessa cosa)


Quindi niente botox party? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma come si fa... racchie arretrate


----------



## Lettrice (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io t'invidio per il fresco. sei contenta?:mexican:


Ti diro' oggi che Sbarella era dai nonni col padre il temporale ci stava da dio... altrimenti a intrattenere una bambina di 4 anni a casa senza uscire si finisce tipo Signore delle mosche:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ben ti sta che qui fa un freddo della malora!
> Poi son giorni che piove _cats and dogs_:unhappy:
> 
> Che sfavamento


 sarebbe meglio _fish and chips_


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti diro' oggi che Sbarella era dai nonni col padre il temporale ci stava da dio... altrimenti a intrattenere una bambina di 4 anni a *casa senza uscire si finisce tipo Signore delle mosche*:unhappy::carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:immagino. Al massimo la si fa dondolare sul gas per farla addormentare come faceva pozzetto (ora verrò segnalata:singleeye


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

disgrezieta :rotfl:
ma si puo'?!!!


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Oh siggnur!!!si scherzava eh??:singleeye:



Ah, scusate, non avevo capito che si scherzasse...ripeto non capisco bene i meccanismi dell'invidia quindi non riesco a delimitarne le aree di azione.


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Ah, scusate, non avevo capito che si scherzasse...ripeto non capisco bene i meccanismi dell'invidia quindi non riesco a delimitarne le aree di azione.


Ho due punti in meno e una virgola come commento...cosa non va in quello che ho scritto? Se è fuori luogo posso cancellare questo post, ma davvero non capisco perchè sia "negativo".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Ho due punti in meno e una virgola come commento...cosa non va in quello che ho scritto? Se è fuori luogo posso cancellare questo post, ma davvero non capisco perchè sia "negativo".


 Neanch'io, ma c'è chi dà reputazione in base a chi ritiene sia più o meno amico.


----------



## perdutamente (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanch'io, ma c'è chi dà reputazione in base a chi ritiene sia più o meno amico.


Ah, ok, giudizi "a pelle", un tantino infantile. Grazie della spiegazione.


----------



## Iris (30 Agosto 2010)

L'invidia mi dà sui nervi...è un sentimento inutile e corrosivo. Non che gli altri siano da esaltare, ma la gola, la lussuria ti provoca godimento, l'ira  (io sono incazzosa, ma mi passa) almeno ti fa sfogare i nervi..l'invidia è umana, comprensibile, ma non serve a niente.


Non invidio il denaro, ma il provenire da certi ambienti che ti rendono più facile la vita. Ecco tutto: i soldi da soli non bastano, bisogna saperli spendere..quindi se proprio devo invidiare qualcosa: invidio il denaro e l'educazione al gusto di spenderli e l'esclusività...ma forse non mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> L'invidia mi dà sui nervi...è un sentimento inutile e corrosivo. Non che gli altri siano da esaltare, ma la gola, la lussuria ti provoca godimento, l'ira (io sono incazzosa, ma mi passa) almeno ti fa sfogare i nervi..l'invidia è umana, comprensibile, ma non serve a niente.
> 
> 
> Non invidio il denaro, ma il provenire da certi ambienti che ti rendono più facile la vita. Ecco tutto: i soldi da soli non bastano, bisogna saperli spendere..quindi se proprio devo invidiare qualcosa: invidio il denaro e l'educazione al gusto di spenderli e l'esclusività...ma forse non mi sono spiegata.


 L'invidia se non diventa solitario macerarsi o astio perfido, può stimolare il miglioramento di sè, la competizione.
Pensa all'invidia per il bel voto di una compagna può portare per orgoglio a studiare di più.
Io non sono competitiva neanche a carte.
La sicurezza economica è da invidiare il surplus è surplus.


----------



## brugola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *L'invidia se non diventa solitario macerarsi o astio perfido*, può stimolare il miglioramento di sè, la competizione.
> Pensa all'invidia per il bel voto di una compagna può portare per orgoglio a studiare di più.
> Io non sono competitiva neanche a carte.
> La sicurezza economica è da invidiare il surplus è surplus.


difficile anche se dovrebbe essere così.
si, l'invidia è proprio un sentimento stronzo


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'invidia se non diventa solitario macerarsi o astio perfido, può stimolare il miglioramento di sè, la competizione.
> Pensa all'invidia per il bel voto di una compagna può portare per orgoglio a studiare di più.
> * Io non sono competitiva neanche a carte.*
> La sicurezza economica è da invidiare il surplus è surplus.


io invece  se non vinco m'incazzo come un drago:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io invece se non vinco m'incazzo come un drago:mrgreen:


 Io invece ci ho rinunciato taaanto tempo fa: carte, tombola, sette e mezzo....
Non son cose che fanno per me...:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io invece se non vinco m'incazzo come un drago:mrgreen:


 Gioca con me ..ti do quello che ti serve... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gioca con me ..ti do quello che ti serve... :carneval:


 così non c'è gusto


----------



## Amarax (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanch'io, ma c'è chi dà reputazione in base a chi ritiene sia più o meno amico.


 
 io vorrei sapere se invece segnala errori di scrittura o di quote...magari è un...perfezionista e significano:
manca un .
manca una ,
manca un ???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (30 Agosto 2010)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gioca con me ..ti do quello che ti serve... :carneval:


ti sei ricordata?


----------



## xfactor (30 Agosto 2010)

io sono un ...invidioso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti sei ricordata?


 
Dicevo che quando gioco a carte se hai bisogno di una carta te la butto.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'invidia se non diventa solitario macerarsi o astio perfido, può stimolare il miglioramento di sè, la competizione.
> Pensa all'invidia per il bel voto di una compagna può portare per orgoglio a studiare di più.
> Io non sono competitiva neanche a carte.
> La sicurezza economica è da invidiare il surplus è surplus.


l'invidia rende spesso incapaci di essere felici per ciò che si ha

è una cosa orribile che fa molti danni, a chi ne soffre in primis


----------

